# Antibiotics



## Swv.farmer (Jan 2, 2016)

What type of antibiotics do you use to treat shipping fever in calves?


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I use Nuflor for most everything. I also give a shot of Banamine as an anti-inflammatory / analgesic

Some go with LA200. For me, if the calf is already coughing or wheezing the LA200 is not effective.

If calves are really in a bad way I belly up to the table and buy some Draxxin. Last I bought came out to @ $40 a shot for and adult cow.


----------



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

Tim/South said:


> I belly up to the table and buy some Draxxin. Last I bought came out to @ $40 a shot for and adult cow.


 Just remember, every time you buy Draxxin it allows me to buy more hay equipment


----------



## Swv.farmer (Jan 2, 2016)

I use resaflor gold and prevell and if that doesn't do it I get the micotil out I've never had any luck with draxxin


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

nuflor is usually my go to drug, sometimes resflor. Always have a bottle of Draxxin on hand also. Have used Baytril in the past with good results.

LA200 and the generics I only use for minor things like pinkeye in the early stages, ear infection, things of that nature.


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

Used Draxxin for a few years then tried Zuprevo. Zuprevo has consistently worked for me.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Swv.farmer said:


> I use resaflor gold and prevell and if that doesn't do it I get the micotil out I've never had any luck with draxxin


My Vet will not order Micotil for me. I know it is deadly for humans and would take cautions. He still will not even consider it.


----------



## Swv.farmer (Jan 2, 2016)

Get you a online vet they will write it and send it to you


----------

